# Fantasy Rolling Stock?



## Commander Zarkon (Sep 24, 2021)

Do any of you ever make your own rolling stock: passenger cars especially, that are loosely based on real ones but of your own creation?


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

It's not just a railway, it's the Stench Way!


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## Bobby pitts (Aug 5, 2021)

I've done one that has no prototype, but everything matches up so it could be real.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Beats the heck out of a Tide detergent tank car.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Ah the great Foobie.
Yep I made a pulpwood car with reporting marks FOOB as a sort of dedication to infamous multi-forum member Spikre.

And made a flat car to interchange with my brother & father, to see how it would age and/or what sort of finishing touches/weathering/etc would be added by them over time. It also serves as a way to trade flat car loads with destinations between our layouts…albeit with some time travel involved.









Flint Salvage is an actual business somewhere in Flint, MI. It’s not rail served AFAIK, but I’ve made a 3 car set of scrap gons, plus had Jerry way back on modeltrainsweathered do one for me.









That is, of course, not counting the entire Oil Valley Ry roster which is loosely based on the Central Michigan (CMGN).


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Never...


----------



## Jscullans (Jul 8, 2019)

I’ve built a couple of flat cars that are still white styrene that were originally going to be the rolling stock for my old brass 2-8-0 but it never has pulled them and is why they’re not finished


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Ask anyone here...I'm a demanding perfectionist who expects everything and everyone follow plausibility and prototype practice. There's no room for folly and fantasy...

...none...


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

That F1 should really get the train moving.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Need to put that car at the end…..it’ll fry everything behind it….


----------



## Murv2 (Nov 5, 2017)

These aren't my fantasy, but they were someone's:


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

That top car isn’t really an attempt at a fantasy scheme, but more of a collectable, commemorating 100 years of Carstens Publishing, the people who (used to) produce Model Railroad Craftsman magazine….

There have been similar cars over the years, commemorating various model railroad company’s milestones, and various types of cars have been done that way….

You had to assemble it yourself…..


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

Of course, there were only Amtrak AEM-7's.
And I got to run every one of them.
But... for my Milwaukee Road engine collection... when Atlas put this out... I couldn't resist:


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

I think most folks here are familiar with my hopper. It was based around another idea I saw elsewhere for hiding the clamshells on the old Mantua operating hoppers.









This was based on the following photo of an actual hopper. Sadly this is the only photo I've ever been able to find of that car.









Of course adjustments had to be made to fit the actual body of the Mantua car, but I'm pretty happy with how it came out. (My weathering skills, on the other hand, still need a lot of work!)


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

...then there's repowering Tycos with Athearn mechanisms...by golly, you wanna twist some skulls at a train show, walk away with a 35+ car drag with one of these...


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Shdwdrgn said:


> I think most folks here are familiar with my hopper. It was based around another idea I saw elsewhere for hiding the clamshells on the old Mantua operating hoppers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For some reason, your pics didn’t come thru…..for me, anyway….
I’d love to see them tho…..


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

Tour Time on the P&L! Some unknown artist did the fantasy paint scheme, I picked it up cheap from a junk dealer and put it back into revenue service. Fabulous contributions, one and all. Never seen a hearse on rails before.


----------



## Commander Zarkon (Sep 24, 2021)

Some cool stuff for sure!


----------



## Commander Zarkon (Sep 24, 2021)

Here's an interesting concept: A Post Apocalyptic Train. 
I like building and modifying 1:24 scale vehicles into Post-Apocalyptic/Mad Max versions. Was thinking of a train like that. This guy did a pretty cool job. 
I turned off the annoying music for the major party of the video, until the train is finished and rolling.


----------



## Commander Zarkon (Sep 24, 2021)

Just for fun, a couple of my post-apocalyptic model cars...


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Mad Max lives! 😁


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Wiener takes all! 😁


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

Commander Zarkon said:


> Here's an interesting concept: A Post Apocalyptic Train.
> I like building and modifying 1:24 scale vehicles into Post-Apocalyptic/Mad Max versions. Was thinking of a train like that. This guy did a pretty cool job.
> I turned off the annoying music for the major party of the video, until the train is finished and rolling.


Not so much into mad max, but I've seen some pretty cool sci-fi concepts.























Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Conductorkev (Nov 5, 2021)

Commander Zarkon said:


> Here's an interesting concept: A Post Apocalyptic Train.
> I like building and modifying 1:24 scale vehicles into Post-Apocalyptic/Mad Max versions. Was thinking of a train like that. This guy did a pretty cool job.
> I turned off the annoying music for the major party of the video, until the train is finished and rolling.



I was thinking of doing this myself on current layout I'm building. My story was going to be that some of the survivers decided to ride around in a train would be safer than a colony. 
So they retrofitted a train engine with a scup and some spikes.

I was going to attempt to add those to one of my current trains maybe put a zombie or two impelled on it lol.
And of course the town and area would have zombies!!!


----------



## DonW (Mar 25, 2012)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> View attachment 572340


When I was a kid the wienermobile would come through our neighborhood giving away packages of hotdogs.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

There's always the Lionel Phantom, it's surely a fantasy piece. I do have five cars for it, this was a short test run to show someone the improved low speed handling when upgraded with dual motors and the ERR AC Commander with 100 speed steps. I upgraded the lighting as well.


----------



## Commander Zarkon (Sep 24, 2021)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> There's always the Lionel Phantom, it's surely a fantasy piece. I do have five cars for it, this was a short test run to show someone the improved low speed handling when upgraded with dual motors and the ERR AC Commander with 100 speed steps. I upgraded the lighting as well.


Interesting looking locomotive. Would be cool to hide some bright LEDs underneath so there's a glow from the bottom.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

...then there's my most recent project doodlebug, affectionately referred to as "The Tomato Worm"...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Commander Zarkon said:


> Interesting looking locomotive. Would be cool to hide some bright LEDs underneath so there's a glow from the bottom.


Not a bad idea, it would look cool with a halo around the skirt, I'll have to consider that.  Maybe only turn them on when it's moving...


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> There's always the Lionel Phantom, it's surely a fantasy piece. I do have five cars for it, this was a short test run to show someone the improved low speed handling when upgraded with dual motors and the ERR AC Commander with 100 speed steps. I upgraded the lighting as well.


That is cool, I would love to 3d print something futuristic like this and adapt it to a rolling chassis. I just don't have the time

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> There's always the Lionel Phantom, it's surely a fantasy piece. I do have five cars for it, this was a short test run to show someone the improved low speed handling when upgraded with dual motors and the ERR AC Commander with 100 speed steps. I upgraded the lighting as well.


Are all Lionel locomotives capable of fine, slow speed control like that? Will they move at walking speed?


----------



## Bobby pitts (Aug 5, 2021)

You guys have to much time on your hands! LOL


----------



## Ron045 (Feb 11, 2016)

I made these fantasy Hoppers for a friend of mine who is from Iowa.























Then I repainted this 44 ton in Chessie colors. Chessie never had a 44 ton, but Western Maryland did. So I pretended that WM #75 made it through the merger years.


----------



## Commander Zarkon (Sep 24, 2021)

Ron045 said:


> I made these fantasy Hoppers for a friend of mine who is from Iowa.
> View attachment 572435
> View attachment 572437
> View attachment 572438
> ...


Beautiful!


----------

